# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  [GUI]Tree

## aDamas

Je dbute en python et je voulais savoir s'il existe un moyen d'afficher simplement une arborescence de fichier avec un objet tree par exemple un peu comme le JTree en java.
Merci d'avance

----------


## t_om84

Bonjour, 
Cela dpend de la librairie graphique que tu vas utiliser.

Personnellement, au debut j'utilisais Tkinter, mais je me suis aperu que PyGTK fournissait plusieurs modules dont le treeview.



http://python.developpez.com/cours/p...ViewWidget.php

mais je pense que ce n'est pas le plus simple pour commencer!

----------


## aDamas

Justement, j'utilise Tkinter. Il ne fournit aucune classe pour les tree?
j'ai jet un oeil  la doc, mais je n'ai rien trouv. Au pire je passerai comme tu me l'as dit  PyGTK.

----------


## airod

as tu regard du cot des libs d'extension a Tkinter?
cf: Pmw et Tix

----------


## aDamas

Ah ouai, merci Tix semble tre la rponse  mes problmes.

Sinon, o trouver des exemples ?

----------


## Guigui_

tu peux essayer ici: http://page.sourceforge.net/
le programme est une grosse page avec tout un tas de widget (donc y'aura surement un exemple de treeview)

----------

